# RPG-ish thread



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2006)

Here you can act out anything you want to do!
ex.
*runs over to get the example*
*runs back*
ok
here is the example:
*picks up a AK-47*
this is an AK-47, it shoots good.
*heads to the firing range*
ok...head up...arms sturdy...aim...FIRE
*shoots some poor furry right beside him*

ohhh...sh*t.
are you ok

*other furry*
#$@#%%@#$ how did u hit me?
I was in the friggin' firing spot beside you, I was not even in the range!!!!

*Icarus thinks sheepishly to himself*
uh....I was reinacting Dick Cheany.

and that was the example...now
*taps foot on the ground repetivley*
who want's to try it out?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 13, 2006)

*Breaks out Gleipnir Gaffers Tape and proceedes to wrap Icarus from head to toe*
No guns for you!


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 13, 2006)

you might wanna be careful with this type of thread icarus.....for when silver gets back on tomorrow the two of us shall finally finish what we started in my chat thread a few weeks ago....which is a huge multi-thread post battle which will involve my thread ofcourse along with this thread do to it's rp topic and maybe a few of the game threads....

also, give me that dang gaffers tape wolfie boy! *takes the tape* honestly, how you keep getting more of this stuff i'll never know....


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 13, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> also, give me that dang gaffers tape wolfie boy! *takes the tape* honestly, how you keep getting more of this stuff i'll never know....



It's magic... 
*produces another roll from thin air and hog ties D-Wolf*
Let this be a lesson to you.

And don't even think about escaping. This stuff can and has bound gods.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 13, 2006)

heheheheh......i am darkness and light elemental. do you really think this can stop me? you fool! *phaseshifts out of the tape and into the realm of shadows, then returns behind and you pops you upside the head with rolled-up newspaper* let that be a lesson to you. nothing can stop me. infact just to make sure that you get the point wolfy boy i'll do this to you if you try that tape again:


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeez, get a MUCK or something.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 13, 2006)

Actually, on the topic, I'm looking for a place to RP.  I suppose in this context, I'm looking for a place to do furry RP (I like to be in character in basically any context, but I'd definitely like the ability to develop my fursona), _but_ I'm really just having RP withdrawal altogether.

You see, I had about four message boards and a MUD back in the day, but I abandoned them all because a) they became rediculously inactive (like, one post per day inactive), and/or b) the people there all became frustratingly stupid and/or c) the administration on said boards/MUD was terrible.

So, if anyone knows of any good RP place, particularly furry, since I've never had the chance to do that before, but, really, anything fantasy works (because I could always just RP an anthro character in any fantasy setting ^_^), please let me know.  Just make sure it a) is active, b) is not full of idiots, and c) has non-horrible administrators.


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 13, 2006)

I use to be a regular on Furry MUCK but RL got in the way and now I pretty much just visit one Yahoo group forum from time to time but spent most of my RPing on IM.  I like IM because you dont really have to wait for a day or so for the other fella to reply, yet its not as complex as trying to build up character stats on a MUCK.  Oh yeah and to answer your inquiry Kiniel:  Depending on what kind of RPing your interested in you should take a look at FurryUnlimited (Do a yahoo group search).  I know the owner and she's pretty cool and laied back, granted most of the RP threads there are "adult" themed.


----------



## Devon (Oct 13, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Actually, on the topic, I'm looking for a place to RP.  I suppose in this context, I'm looking for a place to do furry RP (I like to be in character in basically any context, but I'd definitely like the ability to develop my fursona), _but_ I'm really just having RP withdrawal altogether.
> 
> You see, I had about four message boards and a MUD back in the day, but I abandoned them all because a) they became rediculously inactive (like, one post per day inactive), and/or b) the people there all became frustratingly stupid and/or c) the administration on said boards/MUD was terrible.
> 
> So, if anyone knows of any good RP place, particularly furry, since I've never had the chance to do that before, but, really, anything fantasy works (because I could always just RP an anthro character in any fantasy setting ^_^), please let me know.  Just make sure it a) is active, b) is not full of idiots, and c) has non-horrible administrators.



I'm on some Lilo and Stitch and pokemon sites, and I'm one of the admins


----------



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2006)

huge multi-thread post battle?
ALL RIGHT!!!!
BRING IT ON!!!!

*cranks up a heavy metal song for effect*
*whips out an r.p.g. and a Chaingun*
This will be fun.
:twisted:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

*shifts to gigantic serpent tiger dragon*
rock and roll baby!!!!!
*flies into space begins destroying other planets*


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 13, 2006)

crap, how do i compete with blowing up planets?
oh i know!

*throws a shiny so that Silver is distracted*
*hits Silver on back of his head*
*runs away*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!! YOU THINK I AM THAT STUPID TO GO AFTER IT, BECAUSE IT CAN WAIT UNTIL I BEAT YOUR ASS!!!!!!!!!
*begins throwing fire everywhere*


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 13, 2006)

((Wow, god-modding before it even reached a double-digit post count.  This thread got real special, real fast.))


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 13, 2006)

*yell out of the cporner hes hiding in* "nuh uh, it has a battery life to stay shiny! and its not duracell either, so its gonna die real soon"

((ya, i wonder how long its gonna take to destroy the universe and start working on other dimensions))


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

YEAH!!! What a great show! *sits at a corner eating popcorn*


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 13, 2006)

((At this rate, I'd say sometime before the post count reaches 50.))


----------



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2006)

HA!
I'm immune to fire!
*says as he puts out a small flame on his jacket*

*fires the RPG into space*
*some planet explodes*
O_O
whoo hoo!!  Godly RPG!
Hmmm...who to target now...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

RPG, ha! I'll take it on!!
*hits him in the chest, fall out of sky*
.......I'm okay!!!!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

Are you sure Silver?
There seems to be a giant hole in your chest.
But you're immortal...you'll be fine. *still munching popcorn*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

huh...oh, that's supposed to be there....*shifts to heal hole*........but I like my chest without the hole.......


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 13, 2006)

well, lets see, i can make myseflf twelve feet tall, u blow up planets....hey lonelydragon, if you share the popcorn ill buy us some sodas, and we can both just watch and not get the shit kicked out of us =D


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay sure...grab a seat. I prefer watching anyway...getting your chest blown open by an RPG don't sound too thrilling.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

I never said I was gonna do it again!
SHINY!!!!!! *flies into the air and smacks into plane*
AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!
*shoots down plane* 
haha, you lose!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 13, 2006)

~ominous music starts playing loudly~

*a portal of darkness appears from which D-WOLF emerges along with a massive 12 story tall soundsystem made of dark energy*

now it's time to crank things up a notch and blow you all away...hehehe.

*holds up a dark microphone and begins barking into it creating massive shockwaves from the speakers at his side*

feel the wrath of my ~dark bark attack~ *cranks up the volume to 70,000 decibals and targets the silverdragon...*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

THIS IS THE ONE BAD THING ABOUT SENSITIVE HEARING!!!!!!!!

*shoots a fireball at the sound system, does nothing*

AW CRAP, NOW WHAT THE HELL BEATS DARK ENERGY THEN?!! i CAN'T THINK WITH ALL THIS DAMN NOISE!!!!! :x


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 13, 2006)

if you think the dark bark is bad wait till you see the light......


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

WHAT, DID YOU SAY SOMETHING?!!!!!! 

*uses magic to restore hearing* now, what was it you said?


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 13, 2006)

[21:19] black_dragoonwolf: *throws darkfireball at you the hides*
[21:19] *** You have been disconnected. Fri Oct 13 21:19:23 2006.
[21:24] *** "silvirdragon00" signed on at Fri Oct 13 21:24:57 2006.
[21:24] silvirdragon00: *dodges with aerobatic skills* what, where the hell did you go?!!! [Offline Message (Fri Oct 13 21:21:00 2006)]
[21:27] black_dragoonwolf: right here silver now feel the wrath of my newest most powerful dark based attack....the ~dark bark attack~ *launches multiple dark bark shockwaves at you and hits you with one of them sending you sprawling into the ground with a splitting headache then vanishes into a dark portal*
[21:27] *** You have been disconnected. Fri Oct 13 21:27:35 2006.
[21:34] *** "silvirdragon00" signed on at Fri Oct 13 21:34:57 2006.
[21:34] silvirdragon00: ohhh, my head...... *uses magic to take away pain* [Offline Message (Fri Oct 13 21:29:30 2006)]
[21:34] silvirdragon00: alright I'll try this then!! *shifts to enormous red dragon and causes volcanoes to erupt and cover ground with lava* Now it's an aerial fight, so I shall fare a little better than on the ground!! [Offline Message (Fri Oct 13 21:31:24 2006)]
[21:36] black_dragoonwolf: ariel fight? i don't think so....*stands up in the lava unphased and launches light barrier to protect himself from his foe*
[21:37] silvirdragon00: OH, YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!
[21:38] silvirdragon00: *dives into the lava, comes up as a silver serpent dragon* oooh, a new form!!
[21:38] black_dragoonwolf: two can play that game silver....
[21:38] black_dragoonwolf: *begins powering up*
[21:39] silvirdragon00: this ain't  gonna be good *hides*
[21:39] black_dragoonwolf: *transforms into dragoonwolf~taur form* now then lets get this started....
[21:40] silvirdragon00: what the hell......when did you learn to do that?!
[21:41] black_dragoonwolf: by channeling all my dark and light energy together i can become a taur. but because of all the energy i channel my power is greatly increased. like i said, two can play that game.....
[21:43] silvirdragon00: dammit, wish my power was increased when I shifted form....but then again, I would have to have two powers like y...*gets smacked by another attack* HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT ME!!! *begins spouting fire everywhere*


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

Fascinating...*munch munch*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

hehe, I believe I lost.....or will


----------



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2006)

DON'T WORRY SILVER!!!!
I'LL SAVE YOU!!!
*uses magic to summon a couple of demons*
ATTACK!!!
*Launches after blackdragoon*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 13, 2006)

WHAT!?! who dares call me blackdragoon?!? my name is D-WOLF!!!!! DEMONS EH? IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT? *summons swords of darkness to fight the demons while locking silver in a cage of light* don't even try to escape silver as the only way to open that is if i do it myself. now then icarus it's just you and me....


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

*sniff cries* at least make the cage bigger so I'm not cramped and I can move around. Or let me out and I'll leave, only to come back when the fight is over.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

don't attack him Icarus, he's gonna shrink the cage when you do!!!!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 13, 2006)

ok i'm done for the night, *lets silver out of the cage after shrinking it to microscopic proportions first*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

*get smashed into a cube* ow.........


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Damn scalies!
I leave for 12 hours and planets are missing.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

They all sucked anyways!!!!

*shifts to huge tiger dragon*
YOU WANNA MESS WITH ME, CUZ I'LL SCREW YOU UP BIG TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2006)

WHAT TEH HELL YOU MEAN DAMN SCALIES!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?
FTW!!!!!
*unsheathes a great sword incrested with arcane runes*
Why don't you say that to my face?  #@$@!#$# !@#$#@$@ ??
>=(((((((((


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> They all sucked anyways!!!!
> 
> *shifts to huge tiger dragon*
> YOU WANNA MESS WITH ME, CUZ I'LL SCREW YOU UP BIG TIME!!!!!!!!



Sorry buddy but cat bois aren't my thing, I could hook you up with some one though.


@Icarus

*Gets in your face*
BOO!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 14, 2006)

YAH!
*swings sword with masterful skill, cutting some of your fur*

sry.
Don't jump in front of my face when I have a sword.  Lesson learned.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> YAH!
> *swings sword with masterful skill, cutting some of your fur*
> 
> sry.
> Don't jump in front of my face when I have a sword.  Lesson learned.



*frowns*

If my winter coat had come in yet, I'd be slightly irate.

I think the real lesson is that half-dragon bastard offspring should not be allowed to play with sharp objects.
:wink:


----------



## Icarus (Oct 14, 2006)

*sighs*
here
*uses draconic magic to grow your fur back*
uh-oh...
I think I added a little...too...much.



> half-dragon bastard offspring


:shock: 
not cool man...not cool
*goes and sits by thelonelydragon*
can I have some of that popcorn?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 14, 2006)

*shrugs*

That went better than I expected.

Don't feel bad not everyone is perfect.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 14, 2006)

*sigh*
yeah I know
I got to get to bed anyway.
Don't worry...I fogive you.
g'd night.
*finds a comfortable spot on the grass and falls asleep*


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 14, 2006)

((I hereby nominate this thread for the "Special-est Thread of the Month" award.))


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

i conerc wiht you rhanor. this thered is alll kidns of speciul.


(edit: i'm not drunk i just thought it would be mildly amusing to type like that for a change)


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 14, 2006)

*munch munch*
*sips soda*
aww damn, brb, getting more soda =(


----------



## Xan_vega (Oct 14, 2006)

**comes in late and only hears the "half-dragon bastard offspring" comment and blinks** Uhno... what did I do this time? **her wings slump and hopes it wasn't directed at her.**


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

naw it was directed at icarus, not you vega. here have some ice cream. *hands you some mint chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream*


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 14, 2006)

*Walks in*

Hey, what's all the noi...

*Sees carnage*

...

*mutters to himself*
Dragons and canines... dragons and canines...

I'm going back to sleep...

*Leaves*


----------



## Xan_vega (Oct 14, 2006)

**happily accepts the ice cream** Good, these days everytime I turn around it seems like I am stomping on someone's toes. Glad today so far isn't one of those days. **slurps at the ice cream to keep it from melting down her arm, it would be hell to get out of the fresh feathers**


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 14, 2006)

**Comes in with my drawing** I learned how to improve my - *sees people have a go with each other*

Ooh, fight. *tries to find seat for sit to watch the fight*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 14, 2006)

*shrugs*

I didn't do anything.
*innocent puppy face*

It was the scalies.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 14, 2006)

CAT BOY?!!!!

*shifts to huge black dragon, scorches TheLostWolf*

TAKE THAT, AND THAT'S ALSO FOR THE COMMENT TO IRCARUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 14, 2006)

Silver, you should be honored to be mistaken for one of my kind.Â Â We are a very majestic people, you know.

And LostWolf, if you ever use my kind as an insult again, you'll be on the unfortunate end of my claws.Â Â I mean that.Â Â *hiss*

I swear, something about being not feline makes you all crazy.

*Gets set to escape any negative reaction from the rest*

Don't forget... umm... attacking me would just prove my point!


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

*secretly video tapes silver prancing around like a cat boy behind the bushes where he thinks nobody can see him*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 14, 2006)

my serpent tiger dragon form does not have much in common with the warm blooded, striped feline. We only share the same stipe pattern, stealthiness, and that i have some hair (the mane on my back)

just felt I had to clear that up.....

get that damn thing away from me, I hate cameras, video recorders, and the like!!!!! :x


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 14, 2006)

*shakes off flinging a cloud powdrey light gray dust in the air*

Hmmm....
*brushes off a little dust from his shoulder*
Felines... scalies... none of ya'll seem to be able to take a good joke.

Relax, you shouldn't take life so seriously, after all nobody gets out alive.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 14, 2006)

did I really seem like I was pissed off, cuz I ain't mad, just havin fun


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

!nepo si ylf ruoy revlis yeh


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> did I really seem like I was pissed off, cuz I ain't mad, just havin fun



I don't consider scorching some one "having fun".
:wink:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 14, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> !nepo si ylf ruoy revlis yeh




I'm not even wearing any pants!!


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 14, 2006)

um, i must have missed somethign while getting soda, cause now scalies are sad and Silver has no pants...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 14, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> um, i must have missed somethign while getting soda, cause now scalies are sad and Silver has no pants...



that is because I am 100% dragon, and my "goods" does not show on the outside, so there is no need.

And where are there sad scalies? *goes and searches to cheer them up*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

You do know silver that I said that I 
FORGAVE TheLostWolf on the comment...
*enjoys silver's attempts on cheering me up*
Yay!
Oh...
and TheLostWolf,
don't knock scorching until you try it.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 15, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> Relax, you shouldn't take life so seriously, after all nobody gets out alive.



Speak for yourself, bucko.  I plan to live forever...

So far, so good.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

*Far off in the distance*
Yeah! Dragons live forever. Yay for our immortality. Woohoo!!!
*munch munch munch*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

*does a one-scaly wave*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> *Far off in the distance*
> Yeah! Dragons live forever. Yay for our immortality. Woohoo!!!
> *munch munch munch*



why the hell are you all the way over there?! And what are you eating?! I want some!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

If it's anything meat...I want some too.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> why the hell are you all the way over there?! And what are you eating?! I want some!!


Oh this. It's just popcorn...covered with meat sauce.
And I'm all the way over here to keep out of all the blast radius.
Speaking of which...what happened to all the fighting?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Everyone got scared by the big bad canine.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

say wha...?
I ain't afraid of no wolf.
*summons light blade to slice through TheLostWolf*
*then resurrects him with draconic magic*
haha.
:lol:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Oh this. It's just popcorn...covered with meat sauce.
> And I'm all the way over here to keep out of all the blast radius.
> Speaking of which...what happened to all the fighting?



y'know, I am always one of the ones fighting. I'm gonna sit back for awhile and watch others. * goes to make his own bucket of popcorn with meat sauce*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> say wha...?
> I ain't afraid of no wolf.
> *summons light blade to slice through TheLostWolf*
> *then resurrects him with draconic magic*
> ...



I am not a play thing!
Don't try that again.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

You aren't........huh........guess I was wrong in thinking that........


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn straight you were.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

I CAN THINK HOWEVER I WANT!! 

*throws his popcorn down, shapeshifts into Spyro and starts beating the crap out of TheLostWolf with melee attacks, and finishes him off with a Fury attack*

HELL YEAH, SPYRO KICKS ASS!!!!!


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

*picks the little dragon sprite up by the back of his neck*

Bad dragon!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

*struggles in his grasp*

.........put me down!! I'll beat you some more if you don't!!

That's it!! *whistles, real Spyro arrives*

SPYRO TAG TEAM!!! XD

*shifts to silver version of Spyro, both beat up TheLostWolf until he surrenders*


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

So brutal...yet so cute.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

oops........I think we knocked him unconcious bud...

*Silver, Spyro run away from the scene*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tapes the 2 tiny dragons together using several rolls of gaffers tape*

(gaffers tape is like uber duct tape)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

Where do you keep getting those gaffers tape from anyway?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

*uses draconic magic to release Spyro and Spyro(silver)*
I don't think so.
but.
Lets make this fair.
*goes to TheLostWolf's side*
I don't like Bad odd's for one person.
*summons an armageddon Meteor*
*Lands where Silver and Spyro are*
*Big f*ckin explosion*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

*shapeshifts to normal form, breaking the tape*
tape is nothing to someone who can change size!!

*throws Spyro into TheLostWolf at supersonic speed in a tag team move, then do a tag team tail strike*

STICK THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT!!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

O.=.O
Ouch that looked like it hurt.
I'll be the healer for a while so you guys can kill each other off,
for a long time >=D
*heals everybody*
Let's get it on!
...again!


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Where do you keep getting those gaffers tape from anyway?



B&H

*stares silver*

Hhmmmmm...


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> Everyone got scared by the big bad canine.




yah like anyone here is afraid of you....they should be more afraid of me.....hey i'm a canine too yah know. 

oh and btw. . . . *launches dark bark attack at silver while he's not paying attention and lands a critical hit for extra 15% damage*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

*shifts back to Spyro form, both fly into the air and strike from both sides of either foe repeatedly at high speed*

*stops attack after being hit by dark bark attack* dammit you!!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> thelonelydragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Silver can break through this. This are nothing to dragons.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm so gonna need more tape...

*holds out a sharp steel pole and lets Silver impale himself on it then wraps him in gaffers tape*

True.. but it's still amusing...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

using tape on a dragon would be like using tape to plug a hole on a submarine: there is no way in hell it'll work and you usually end up looking likean idiot doing it!!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> *holds out a sharp steel pole and lets Silver impale himself on it then wraps him in gaffers tape*



you seem to be forgetting something....
*snaps tape, pulls out steel pole and thows it back while healing the hole*

.....I am, like other dragons, immortal!!!

*both attack TheLostWolf with an electrical current, momentarily stunning him followed by a devastating tag team combo*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

ignoring me eh? maybe this will get your attention. . . . .

**SHADOWBLAZE ATTACK!!!!!** 

*hits everything in site setting it ablaze in glorious black flames*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> using tape on a dragon would be like using tape to plug a hole on a submarine: there is no way in hell it'll work and you usually end up looking likean idiot doing it!!



Gaffers tape is water proof.. as long as you put it on the outside.. it would be fine...
:wink:

Anyway.... 

*Toss some shinies off to the side*


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 15, 2006)

*walks in; observes even more carnage than last time*

I... it... but... the...

Yeesh, I give up.

All you non-felines are just insane.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

*throws Spyro from the bast range just before attack,gets knocked unconcious for a minute or two* ........ow........what am I doing here?

*uses magical abilities to recover, uses tag team fire ball attack combined with a huge twister, uses aerial attacks while D-WOLF is caught in whirlwind, then both retreat a distance*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, yeah, duct tape will work for a time too on the outside, I meant on the inside.

*tail slaps the shinies in midair into a river, other dragons miss the hit and instead become enraged at TheLostWolf*

hey, get back guys, he's Spyro's and mine!!!

...Awww crap, this battle's gonna have to be put on hold, I gotta get to bed *Spyro and Silver return to their lairs*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

i wasn't targeting you silver with that last attack. that was ballistic and hit everyone including lonely dragon far off in the distance.

*flaps wings to disperse the whirlwind* now then where did you run off to? hmm...as much as like the darkness i can't see you right now and therefore must shed a little light on the situation....

luminous orb!! *throws a ball of light into the sky that temporarily gives everyone in range infra-red vision* ahh there you are, behind the bushes again.

*dark bark attack*


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

*resting under the only tree left not obliterated by the fighting many miles away*
Ooohh...pretty explosive light show. And I even gotten free shinies someone threw at me.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

*Summons Two Blades, one Of Light, the other Of Darkness*
Hmmm *says this maliciously* Born of Dark and Light?
*almost hisses this out*
Let's see what happens when I fight fire...WITH FIRE?
rrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
*goes into a climactic, epic dual with D-Wolf*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

*summons a blade of darkness and a shield of light to combat the dragon*

en guarde icarus. *lunges at the dragon just barely missing his left shoulder by a fraction of an inch*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2006)

*goes into a series of chained attacks*
You're good.
*almost gets cut by D-wolf's blade*
that was almost too close for comfort.
*Hurls more chained attacks*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 15, 2006)

*jumps back quickly and deafens the dragon with his dark bark attack then lunges in for the kill*.......BOO! scared yah didn't i? i bet you thought i'd really do it too. here have some yiff-flavored icecream. i'm gonna go watch a movie.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 15, 2006)

*headset crackles to life*
KISS deployed.
*runs very fast and very far*

*Two minutes later a single Kenetic Interdiction Strike System projectile impacts the ground at 5% of C directly on top of Icarus and blackdragoons' position. The resulting release of energy is the equivalite of 10 million tons of TNT. Everything in a 50 mile radius of the impact site is vaporized. A single Bengal class assault shuttle swoops down to pick up LostWolf and then burns for orbital redevuous with it's parent vessel*

Mwahahahaha....


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

YOU FORGOT ONE F*CKING THING.
Draconic Immortality.

*walks out of the explosion like a bad-ass*
*summons his swords*
*kills TheLostWolf again*
*resurects    ^       *
*repeats 10 times*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> YOU FORGOT ONE F*CKING THING.
> Draconic Immortality.
> 
> *walks out of the explosion like a bad-ass*
> ...



Ummmm.... I'm onboard vessel orbiting appoximitely 160 miles above the impact zone... How exacty did you manage that?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

I HAVE WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> I HAVE WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!



Does not compute... wings no function without atmosphere.....
:shock:


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 16, 2006)

correction; he forgot 3 things. your immortality, my immortality, and the fact that i wasn't here at the time of the blast...i was at home watching gantz on dvd. of which i shall shortly return to doing.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 16, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> ...10 million tons of TNT.



Uh, actually 10 Megatons ain't that much in relation to a thermonuclear device.

What you want is something like _this..._

{pulls out a modified version of the Redeemer from UnrealTournament}

Now the original Redeemer warhead-launcher was already massive overkill for anything without some type of energy shield (and some things with).

_This_ Redeemer is fitted with a new warhead.  Same volume as the original, only this one's an antimatter warhead.  It packs about 8 Gigatons of punch.

Anyone wanna take it for a spin?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

*pushes off of the many asteriods in space to get to TheLostWolf's space orbiter*
YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*cuts it in half*
*drags TheLostWolf down to Terra*
So...
Want to have some...
*summons light elemental Pole-Sword*
FUN?
:twisted:




*looks at himself in a piece of metal from the blown-up ship, then looks at TheLostWolf hurt on the ground*
...no...
look at me...
...I...can't...
...can't do this.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> TheLostWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 megatons is twice the estimated yeild of the most powerful fusion bomb in the US arsenal. That being said an 8 gigaton explosion would render an earthlike planet sterile. 

KISS was designed to tactical or stragetic orbital bombardment that would not seriously indanger the inhabitability of a planet.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 16, 2006)

this thread is all kinds of special.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah but its fun right?
:shock:
...right??


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 16, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> this thread is all kinds of special.



:twisted:

Of course it is...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

*comes back from his lair*

what'd I mi.........Awww crap, you murdered the landscape without me?! How rude of you!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

Just for a little bit of motovation Silver...
*throws something shiny right in the middle of everything*
Have fun!
:twisted:


----------



## Faukx (Oct 16, 2006)

*now floats in orbit*

AYE! YOU STARTED RPG'ING WITHOUT ME!

*sees shiny fly past him*

Ooh shiny...uh Silver is that yours?

*get away from shiny and his goldish and shiny battle armour unfolds around him*

Glad i got this for protection...uhm, Silver. why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

MINE!!!!!!!! *grabs shiny, flies at supersonic speed to his lair and returns*

Okay, where were we? Oh yes, we were kicking each others tails!!

I'll leave Spyro out of this for now, as I want to have some fun on my own kicking ass!!! 
*shifts to silver serpent dragon, fires ice shards around Icarus,entrapping him for a few minutes*
alright now to cool ya off!!
*fires a stream of ice, freezing Icarus*
IS THAT A LITTLE COLD FOR YA?!!! :twisted:


----------



## Faukx (Oct 16, 2006)

*Sticks his head out off Silvers lair and rubs his back*

Note to self that i NEVER again use my battlesuit araind Silver

*Teleports back and watches the battle with a shield around him*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

*can't move*
*mouth is frozen*
ill ou unreze e?
lease?
an't ooooove!!!
owly iyin....
an't ake ooold.
...
......
............
*passes out from cold*
*on the brink of death*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, crap, went too far!!
*shoots stream of fire, melting ice and revives Icarus, restoring his health*
You all right?


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 16, 2006)

*floating in space*
There goes the planet.
*still munching*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

you say that like it's a bad thing!! 
*uses some magic to return the world to it's former horrible state*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 16, 2006)

*uses darkblaze to destroy it again* did i say you could stop the chaos silver?


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 16, 2006)

*floating in space...again*
Sigh! There goes the planet...again
*continues the munching*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

Was only doing it for lonelydragon, so tis fine with me!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 16, 2006)

*cancels the blaze and returns things to normal* i'm taking a break. anyone want a nice yummy pup-tart with light filling and creamy dark icing?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

*shoots down plane, eats everyone inside*
No, I'm good!! :twisted:


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 16, 2006)

Yummy pup-tart with light filling and creamy dark icing? *Drools*
...okay. I was running out of popcorn anyway. ^.=.^


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Yummy pup-tart with light filling and creamy dark icing? *Drools*
> ...okay. I was running out of popcorn anyway. ^.=.^



You act like it's tough to make meat sauce covered popcorn!!
*makes a batch* want some more? Split this huge bucket half and half with ya!


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 16, 2006)

*sits aboard the _Blue Moon_ and sighs*
This is why nobody likes dragons...or magic...


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> This is why nobody likes dragons...or magic...


And this is why you are on thin Ice.  :evil:



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> *shoots down plane, eats everyone inside*


Now those things will give you indigestion...ugh...believe me!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

NOBODY LIKES DRAGONS?!! BULLSPIT!!!
*launches an electrical current at TheLostWolf*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably cuz humans are full of evil.......vile creatures, they are!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

*places a small body of water underneath TheLostWolf*
*freezes the top*
Thin Ice.
*the top breaks way*
*Major electrocution*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 17, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Yummy pup-tart with light filling and creamy dark icing? *Drools*
> ...okay. I was running out of popcorn anyway. ^.=.^



oh....i didn't know you swung that way lonely D. (lawlz, i'm the pup-tart)

here have an ordinary poptart instead, unless you were planning on eating me? in which case *launches dark bark at you* back off draggy boy, i'm not edible anyway....for the most part. (lawlz, i'm only messing with yah)


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> not edible anyway....for the most part.


soo...
would you rather be cooked instead of raw?
:twisted:


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 17, 2006)

you think you can? i was making a joke kinda at my own expense as well as lonely D's due to what it implied. but if you wanna try and cook me then it'll only be your goose that gets cooked my friend....


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 17, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> thelonelydragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh...you're the pup-tart I'm drooling on? My mistake...I don't eat friends. But I'll love an ordinary poptart.

And about that dark bark you just launched at me, all I have to say is AAIIEEEEEEEE!!! *thrown a few miles away and faints*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

lawls, I kinda saw that joke coming! And quit launchin them damn dark bark attacks, they make my ears ring like crazy!!

*heals lonelydragon*
there good as new!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> if you wanna try and cook me then it'll only be your goose that gets cooked my friend....


Is that a challenge?
:twisted:
*Licks lips*
You know, I've always wondered what wolf tastes like.
All my friends say it tastes like chicken.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

The last wolf I had tasted terrible..... nowhere near chicken, but then again, coulda just been a bad one!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 17, 2006)

*wakes up*
I'm up...how long was I out? Anything I missed? No?
Hmmm, all this talk about how wolves taste like is making me hungry...but I lose that poptart...and my popcorn. I'm sad...


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 17, 2006)

talk about asking to have your butt's handed to you. eating wolves is a federal offense. ok so it's not, but it should be.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

*makes a huge batch of popcorn*
awww, don't be sad lonely, here I made this whole batch for ya!!


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> The last wolf I had tasted terrible..... nowhere near chicken, but then again, coulda just been a bad one!



No we just taste really bad... though... I'm told wuff ummm... milk... is quite tasty.. however my source for this is a fox.. so it may not be reliable.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

"You can milk anything that has nipples."
"Well, then can you milk me?"
                                           -Meet the Parents

lol that movie is classic!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

*gives the lonely dragon a box of pop-tarts and a hug*
There you go!
All in order?


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I got popcorns, a box of pop-tarts and a hug.
Now let the fighting continue.
*runs a few miles away and sits under his favourite tree to watch*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

y'know, they have all these different brand names and imitations of Kellogg's Pop-Tarts, but they all suck in comparison!

DAMN YOU IMPOSTERS!!!!
*begins attacking factories where so-called "pop-tarts" are made*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

here use this 
*forks over 50 hydrogen bombs*
I got these from George Dubuwa (W) himself!
Seems he's stocked to the brim with them...
Doesn't know what to do with them all.
Just ask if you need atom bombs...He has even more of those


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

But that's no fun, I'd rather dig my claws in and completely enialate these fools with my own streagth and brute force!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

...ok
You got me there.
Nothing feels better than that.
*except being with family or friends*
*rips a tree in half*
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

*shifts to huge silver dragon, picks up and throws building though the air*

TAKE THAT, FILTHY SCUM!!!!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 17, 2006)

hmm...what else to beat for fun...
who wants to have a sword fight dual?!?!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, but this dragon has never attempted a sword fight , let alone ever touched a sword.......

.....though my tail is quite strong......


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

wheeeeeeee *runs around in circles*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

lol furries

*shifts to wingless dragon same size as J, begins chasing after him*
now you have a reason to run!!! :twisted:


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

ahhhhhhhh!!! *hides in a randomly placed dumpster*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wha.... why the hell is there a dumpster here?!
*looks at above post* 
oooohh _randomly_ placed! lol


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

stupid humans putting dumpsters in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

humans r suuch speshill creechers!!


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, theyve just let me out of the testing labs *points to cools stiches* this one is in the shape of a love heart


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have stitches, but they are not in any shape (damn surgery)....

*goes and knocks down hospital Godzilla-style*


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

cooool, macro rampage *raves*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 20, 2006)

If you think THAT was macro...
look earlier in this thread and we were destroying planets.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

*goes and destroys Pluto*

there, now they won't have to debate whether Pluto should be a planet or not!!! :twisted:


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> *goes and destroys Pluto*
> 
> there, now they won't have to debate whether Pluto should be a planet or not!!! :twisted:



Finaly those scientoligists can stop bitching


----------



## Jotun (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh yeah?  Well I turn on "Pandemonic Hyperblast" by Anaal Nathrahk and kill you all with the power of black metal!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

*the one bad thing about having great hearing*

OWWWWW MY EARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

X_X *covers my ears and rocks back and forth in an insanely creepy motion*


----------



## Jotun (Oct 20, 2006)

*Paints face with corpsepaint and puts on strange spikey armor*


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

oooh
weird satanic dragon rituals *watches in amazment*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 20, 2006)

YEAHH!!!!!
PUMP UP DAT METAL!!!!
*HEADBANGS*


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

*changes cd to spice girls*
i hate them too but i just wanted to anoy you all


----------



## Jotun (Oct 20, 2006)

Grabs the CD player, breaks it, and then eats it.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 20, 2006)

All this fighting has become really really w...ARGHHHH!!! THE MUSIC!!! MY EARS ARE BLEEDING!!!


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 20, 2006)

you could have just broken the cd


----------



## Jotun (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, but then you could've put something else in it, and I was hungry.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 21, 2006)

CD players are a main part of the furry food pyramid!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 21, 2006)

Since when?! And where do you get your facts, I must see this proven research!!!


----------



## Jotun (Oct 21, 2006)

It's a commonly known fact, I thoguht every knew that!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 21, 2006)

Jotun said:
			
		

> It's a commonly known fact, I thoguht every knew that!



I WANT PROOF!!! SHOW ME RESEARCH DONE!!!!


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 21, 2006)

(Cheap plug:
Since this thread has "RPG" in the title, even though its purpose has.... shifted, to say the least, I kindly request the RPers here to so kidly give manderina and I your input: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=3874

Many thanks)

*runs before any of the carnage hits him*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 21, 2006)

i already did kitty and she liked my idea.


----------

